# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  WILD better than DILD?

## BigFan

Hello everyone,
I know there are a lot of WILD thread, but, my question is simply is WILD easier to do than DILDing? What I mean is with DILDing, you have to keep on top of RCing and while I was very motivated when I first started, I have a hard time making sure that I do some RCs during the day. For example, yesterday, I used a timer that would beep every 10minutes to do an RC all the way from noon till 10 at night, so, ~60 RCs, yet when I stopped it both yesterday and today, maybe I've done only a max of 5-10  ::shock::  The reason I think WILDing might be easier is if you are like me and you keep forgetting to RC plus recalling your dreams is difficult, going from the conscious state to the dream state while you are still conscious will eliminate these kind of problems. I know that SP seems to be a strong road block, but it seems to me that what people experience in SP work on expectations, so, if you expect the old hag, guess what? You'll see her  :tongue2:  What do you guys think?  :smiley:

----------


## ForgottenDream

the only way to find out what is easier is to find out for yourself. for some, DILD's come naturally without effort, while for others it's next to impossible (because of various reasons). WILD's can take years to get down, but in general once you get the feel of how to do it and finding your own techniques for a WILD than all that's needed is patience and you've got it made. 

p.s.- this is just a reminder in case you didn't know or forgot:

it's best to attempt a WILD a few hours _after_ going to sleep, preferably waking up close to a REM period. for maximum 'potency' when you wake up to attempt the WILD don't move (eyes are fine to move) essentially doing a DIELD (which of course is a form of WILD). this, i feel, would be the best way for _most_ people to have a lucid dream with the least effort. if you keep a steady sleep schedule it shouldn't be too hard to accomplish this, but not everyone is the same, as is rightfully said often around here.

i hope my rambling has helped, if only to pass the time away.

----------


## BigFan

> the only way to find out what is easier is to find out for yourself. for some, DILD's come naturally without effort, while for others it's next to impossible (because of various reasons). WILD's can take years to get down, but in general once you get the feel of how to do it and finding your own techniques for a WILD than all that's needed is patience and you've got it made. 
> 
> p.s.- this is just a reminder in case you didn't know or forgot:
> 
> it's best to attempt a WILD a few hours _after_ going to sleep, preferably waking up close to a REM period. for maximum 'potency' when you wake up to attempt the WILD don't move (eyes are fine to move) essentially doing a DIELD (which of course is a form of WILD). this, i feel, would be the best way for _most_ people to have a lucid dream with the least effort. if you keep a steady sleep schedule it shouldn't be too hard to accomplish this, but not everyone is the same, as is rightfully said often around here.
> 
> i hope my rambling has helped, if only to pass the time away.



Don't worry, your rambling was perfect  ::D:  Anyways, yes, I tried to WILD before bed because I could feel SP coming on, but, it was always the pre-stage where I felt mostly heaviness and numbness. After exercising a couple of hours before bed, I found that I got to medium intensity vibrations, but, I think unless I am gonna be going into REM, there is no point to doing it before. I decided to wake up around 3hours from when I sleep, so, that I am approximately at my second REM period. Last time I woke up after 2-3 hours, I was pretty sleepy and I remember seeing nice patterns when I closed my eyes but I dowsed off and didn't attempt to WILD. I have heard that some people claim that its a good idea to move a bit before WILDing  :tongue2:  As for the whole mastering thing, as long as you are determined and motivated to succeed, you'll likely need a lot less than that. From what I've read, it seems the timing is crucial and then making sure you go through SP which is the hardest part, but, as long as you can wake up before your REM period and go through the hardships of SP while conscious, you should be able to enter it. Did I miss anything? My first LD must have been a DILD, but, I just realized that I was dreaming like that, no RCs, etc.... so, not sure what to classify it as. What do you think?

----------


## ForgottenDream

> Don't worry, your rambling was perfect  Anyways, yes, I tried to WILD before bed because I could feel SP coming on, but, it was always the pre-stage where I felt mostly heaviness and numbness. After exercising a couple of hours before bed, I found that I got to medium intensity vibrations, but, I think unless I am gonna be going into REM, there is no point to doing it before. I decided to wake up around 3hours from when I sleep, so, that I am approximately at my second REM period. Last time I woke up after 2-3 hours, I was pretty sleepy and I remember seeing nice patterns when I closed my eyes but I dowsed off and didn't attempt to WILD. I have heard that some people claim that its a good idea to move a bit before WILDing  As for the whole mastering thing, as long as you are determined and motivated to succeed, you'll likely need a lot less than that. From what I've read, it seems the timing is crucial and then making sure you go through SP which is the hardest part, but, as long as you can wake up before your REM period and go through the hardships of SP while conscious, you should be able to enter it. Did I miss anything? My first LD must have been a DILD, but, I just realized that I was dreaming like that, no RCs, etc.... so, not sure what to classify it as. What do you think?



you're right, doesn't matter if you move or not after you wake up to do a WILD, but if you want to achieve a DEILD it's best not to move so you can go straight back into the dream without going through SP. even so, i have moved after waking up and still managed to go straight into another dream scenario so it all depends. 

not to crush your dreams (no pun intended) but determination and motivation only go so far, it's how you use that and also if you're using it in the right way. i don't mean to get too philosophical on you lol, but imagine trying to move a huge boulder. you are so determined/motivated to move that boulder on your own that you train yourself mentally and physically for years. now it's time to move the boulder and you find that it is in fact impossible for you to move it in the way that you intended to (presuming your intention was to move it using brute force and willpower). the correct way to move the boulder of course is to get leverage using a strong stick and a smaller rock. my only point to that was simply, make sure your in the right direction, which is what i should have said in the first place but it's not as interesting as the boulder anecdote  :tongue2: 

oh, btw you don't need to do an RC for it to be a DILD. spontaneous lucidity is considered a DILD. i could go deeper into it but there's no real point lol, as long as you become lucid that's what counts. categorizing is way too overrated. 

 ::D:

----------


## Shift

It depends on the person. For me it's harder, for others it's easier. To me, reality checking is not only second nature now but fun. The only thing I have trouble with keeping up is my Dream Journal, and if you reality check properly you might not even have to. If you consider the amount of time one may spend each night missing sleep at the beginning of the night, well in the long run if you get up five minutes early instead of go to sleep one hour later, you're still getting most of your sleep and having time to write your dreams down.

If you're still relying on timers you should probably take your RCs to the next level.

----------


## Hukif

"agrees with Shift"
For some harder for some easier, then again if you have problems with recall, that would affect WILDs too, you have to work on recall wheter you're trying to WILD or DILD I say. Because I figure it would suck to have a WILD then forget most of it before writting it down <.< (Unless you only do WILD for SP like I do lol)

----------


## ForgottenDream

hey shift, this is way off topic, but i just finished reading the sandman series. to say the least, it was superb. i enjoy reading Gaiman in general, but Sandman just tops it all for me. by sheer coincidence (or is it?) i have Odin as my avatar, and you have Dream, and both appear in Gaiman's writings.

i apologize for not sticking on topic.

----------


## BigFan

> "agrees with Shift"
> For some harder for some easier, then again if you have problems with recall, that would affect WILDs too, you have to work on recall wheter you're trying to WILD or DILD I say. Because I figure it would suck to have a WILD then forget most of it before writting it down <.< (Unless you only do WILD for SP like I do lol)



hmm, my only lucid dream, I remembered it perfectly. I thought WILD might be better for me to try than DILDs, because, I would enter the dream fully conscious and when I find that it's gonna end, I can repeat the mantra "I will remember this" or like the last LD I had, I'll just remember it because I was conscious during it. Aren't LDs easier to remember than normal dreams or does the level of lucidity play a big part(Higher level, easier to remember)?  :smiley:  





> hey shift, this is way off topic, but i just finished reading the sandman series. to say the least, it was superb. i enjoy reading Gaiman in general, but Sandman just tops it all for me. by sheer coincidence (or is it?) i have Odin as my avatar, and you have Dream, and both appear in Gaiman's writings.
> 
> i apologize for not sticking on topic.



You're been *booted* from this thread, the door is on your left  ::lol::  JK, it's fine, you and shift have already contributed to the thread, so, it's fine to throw a comment or two about the sandman series, whatever that is  :tongue2: 

Something I always wondered. We are technically supposed to try and wake up before a REM period to WILD, correct? How are a WBTB and WILD different apart from the move around a bit and read up/think about lucid dreaming before going back to and when sleeping in bed?  :smiley:

----------


## hellohihello

If one has mastered the WILD/DIELDs, then it is a sure fire way to Lucid Dream. If not DILD's would be faster as you don't really "master" it, but not as frequent..There are two lucky people who DILD almost every night on this forum.
-
The recall depends if you don't wake up after your Lucid Dream. When I had DILD's, I wouldn't be able to remember much, but in WILDs I can wake my self up and remember it if I am still conscious at the end.

----------


## ForgottenDream

> If one has mastered the WILD/DIELDs, then it is a sure fire way to Lucid Dream. If not DILD's would be faster as you don't really "master" it, but not as frequent..There are two lucky people who DILD almost every night on this forum.
> -
> The recall depends if you don't wake up after your Lucid Dream. When I had DILD's, I wouldn't be able to remember much, but in WILDs I can wake my self up and remember it if I am still conscious at the end.



like Shift pointed out, it's different for everyone. technically though, you can master the MILD which is a form of DILD, which is what Stephen LaBerge does to lucid dream virtually whenever he pleases.

Btw, thanks BigFan for not kicking me out the door  :tongue2:

----------


## Jeff777

> Hello everyone,
> I know there are a lot of WILD thread, but, my question is simply is WILD easier to do than DILDing? What I mean is with DILDing, you have to keep on top of RCing and while I was very motivated when I first started, I have a hard time making sure that I do some RCs during the day. For example, yesterday, I used a timer that would beep every 10minutes to do an RC all the way from noon till 10 at night, so, ~60 RCs, yet when I stopped it both yesterday and today, maybe I've done only a max of 5-10  The reason I think WILDing might be easier is if you are like me and you keep forgetting to RC plus recalling your dreams is difficult, going from the conscious state to the dream state while you are still conscious will eliminate these kind of problems. I know that SP seems to be a strong road block, but it seems to me that what people experience in SP work on expectations, so, if you expect the old hag, guess what? You'll see her  What do you guys think?



Although I have experienced quite a few DILD's and WILD's, I am undoubtedly biased on this matter.  There's a reason why the oneironaut communities have coined WILD's as "The holy grail of lucid dreaming".

----------


## DuB

I've been practicing lucid dreaming for 3 1/2 years and I still haven't gotten the hang of WILD. On the other hand, doing reality checks is such an unconscious habit for me by now that I don't even consider it to be something which requires effort - and most importantly, I still reap the benefits (from time to time  ::wink:: ). So in my opinion, DILD is far easier than WILD.

----------


## BigFan

> like Shift pointed out, it's different for everyone. technically though, you can master the MILD which is a form of DILD, which is what Stephen LaBerge does to lucid dream virtually whenever he pleases.
> 
> Btw, thanks BigFan for not kicking me out the door



hmm, I did try MILD once, I was able to involve my touch, hear and one other sense but not the other two remaining ones. I think it was partially working, but, then I gave up  :tongue2:  As for the door thing, lol, it's a revolving door, so even if I kicked you, you could still come in, JK of course  :smiley: 





> If one has mastered the WILD/DIELDs, then it is a sure fire way to Lucid Dream. If not DILD's would be faster as you don't really "master" it, but not as frequent..There are two lucky people who DILD almost every night on this forum.
> -
> The recall depends if you don't wake up after your Lucid Dream. When I had DILD's, I wouldn't be able to remember much, but in WILDs I can wake my self up and remember it if I am still conscious at the end.



I would like to have frequent LDs but first I must have some SP before I can WILD and I haven't been able to get into a full SP  :Sad: 





> Although I have experienced quite a few DILD's and WILD's, I am undoubtedly biased on this matter.  There's a reason why the oneironaut communities have coined WILD's as "The holy grail of lucid dreaming".



Guess that means they prefer WILDs much more over DILDs. My main problem at the moment is that whenever I wake up at night, I find that I am not in SP and even if I wait for a while without moving anything(only my eyes move), I don't get it which means that I can't WILD at all  :Sad: 





> I've been practicing lucid dreaming for 3 1/2 years and I still haven't gotten the hang of WILD. On the other hand, doing reality checks is such an unconscious habit for me by now that I don't even consider it to be something which requires effort - and most importantly, I still reap the benefits (from time to time ). So in my opinion, DILD is far easier than WILD.



I say, if you can DILD much easier, go for it  ::D:  My problem is my recall is pretty bad and I don't RC at all. I mean I was on DV for most of the day, yet, I RC'd twice, only twice for like 10h on a LD website. See what I mean? Even when I try to force myself, I don't feel the drive to do it or I do it, but, I don't feel the need. It's as if I'll recognize that I'm dreaming whenever I'm in a dream. My one and only LD was a DILD which I instantly recognized I was dreaming without any RCing. I RC'd in the dream to double-check and even with the results being inconclusive, I still said I'm dreaming and tried to fly. I was kinda surprised that I could think clearly, I mean I've been wanting to fly whenever I am LDing and I even remembered the stabilization techniques. It could have been just a lucky coincidence or maybe I can realize when I'm dreaming. Anyways, I think WILDs might be better because when I realize the dream is ending, I can wake myself up to remember it, plus I could have some FAs which are like LDs  :tongue2: 

Thanks for the response guys. Keep them coming. BTW, what's the best time to try WILDing? I have a hard time sleeping whenever I wake up, but, if I keep trying, I'll eventually get to sleep. Should I be looking at waking up 4hours into my sleep?  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

> hmm, my only lucid dream, I remembered it perfectly. I thought WILD might be better for me to try than DILDs, because, I would enter the dream fully conscious and when I find that it's gonna end, I can repeat the mantra "I will remember this" or like the last LD I had, I'll just remember it because I was conscious during it. Aren't LDs easier to remember than normal dreams or does the level of lucidity play a big part(Higher level, easier to remember)?



Hehe... forgot to reply before, but better late than never, right?
From what I have read here on DV, lucids are easier to remember than non-lucids, however I don't know to which extent considering the first thing that most learn is recall, and well... that would pretty much make easier to remember anything, I would use personal experience here but always had good recall <.<

Oh and I don't think that would affect much which technique is better for you, you can become lucid at the start of the dream through DILD too, just that it takes effort, lots of it. I would say, if you don't like to RC or have an easy time achieving SP then WILD is for you.

----------


## BigFan

> Hehe... forgot to reply before, but better late than never, right?
> From what I have read here on DV, lucids are easier to remember than non-lucids, however I don't know to which extent considering the first thing that most learn is recall, and well... that would pretty much make easier to remember anything, I would use personal experience here but always had good recall <.<
> 
> Oh and I don't think that would affect much which technique is better for you, you can become lucid at the start of the dream through DILD too, just that it takes effort, lots of it. I would say, if you don't like to RC or have an easy time achieving SP then WILD is for you.



Thanks for the reply, better late than never as I always say  ::D:  BTW, what the best time to wake up to attempt a WILD? 4h after going to sleep?  :tongue2:

----------


## oniman7

I have to say this; I've never tried a standard WILD, but I have had a few DEILDS. Both have their advantages and disadvantages. For example, on two separate occasions I have strung a couple of them together. One night it was a DILD and two DEILD's, and another night it was a DILD, DEILD, lucid FA, and then another DEILD (in that order). I'm a natural lucid dreamer, so I'd mostly only done DILD before. There was one instance I can remember where I did a DEILD/VILD.

----------


## BigFan

> I have to say this; I've never tried a standard WILD, but I have had a few DEILDS. Both have their advantages and disadvantages. For example, on two separate occasions I have strung a couple of them together. One night it was a DILD and two DEILD's, and another night it was a DILD, DEILD, lucid FA, and then another DEILD (in that order). I'm a natural lucid dreamer, so I'd mostly only done DILD before. There was one instance I can remember where I did a DEILD/VILD.



Don't get me wrong, I think DILDs and DEILDs are great, but, having the bad recall that I do and forgetting to do RCs during the day(Since first post, I've gotten it so that I can do 10 now at least), I thought that if I try to attempt a WILD, I will have a much high chance of entering a lucid dream than a DILD, since, it seems that if you can stay conscious during SP, your chance of entering a dream are VERY high in comparison to just going to bed and hoping to have one. Only problem I am experiencing at the moment is my fear of SP. Having read many accounts of SP on here has gotten me prepared for the worst and think about the worst possible which isn't a good mindset if you enter SP  :tongue2:

----------


## Exhalent

I usually prefer to WILD since it is quite seamless if you are used to it, and you do not have to do reality checks to realize that you are in a dream. Then again, I would recommend DILD to anyone starting because it is generally simple to initiate a RC and become lucid. Try both, and decide which one is more efficient for you.

----------


## AURON

> Don't get me wrong, I think DILDs and DEILDs are great, but, having the bad recall that I do and forgetting to do RCs during the day(Since first post, I've gotten it so that I can do 10 now at least), I thought that if I try to attempt a WILD, I will have a much high chance of entering a lucid dream than a DILD, since, it seems that if you can stay conscious during SP, your chance of entering a dream are VERY high in comparison to just going to bed and hoping to have one. Only problem I am experiencing at the moment is my fear of SP.



DILDs and DEILDs are two different things.  a deild is a WILD. Yes you only wake up for about a second...but you're up...and then you go straight into a lucid....making it a form of wild.

another thing "bad recall".  Work on it.  Don't take the easy way out, because you will get swallowed up, bones and all.  I've been working on LDing for two years now, and I don't always get WILDs working, and sometimes they end up as DILDs.  It's better to practice both methods, and have a fail safe, than wondering about what would be "easier".  Cause both of them take practice.  Any DILDer will tell you it takes commitment to recall dreams...think about RCing ect ect, and any WILDer will tell you that it still takes commitment, but a different type.  There no easy way out of this.

People like me will tell you to work on both.  Maintain a DJ, remember your HH,HI,SP events as well as you remember your dreams.  Cause you never know when that WILD will fail, and you end up in a DILD.  If you work on only one technique, you're limiting yourself.  And if you're trying one technique out over the other because it seems easier than the other, you're fooling yourself.  Both take practice, both take dedication, and both are the shit when you get them down, but you still may not get them down all the time.

Sure a WILD sounds nice, but what happens when it fails and you just end up dreaming?  There a chance for a DILD.  And yeah, DILDing sounds nice too....but what happens when you've woken up early out of a dream, and you're about to go back to sleep?  

Put some work into it, and don't worry about how all these other people are getting lucid.  And if you want a sure fire way to do it, learn both techniques at the same time.

----------

